# Series 1 - what's available these days?



## Beau_in_Austin (Aug 6, 2006)

Does anyone have a handy list of what software will run on a Series 1 with an ethernet adapter these days?

I have Tivo Web Project TCL 1.9.4, and the things that came with the modified/upgrade drive several years ago, but I haven't been keeping up, and was hoping someone reading this has.

Also, are there any iPhone apps? I can access TCL<?> via Safari over the Touch, but is there anything more Tivo/Series 1 specific?

Thanks in advance.

Beau in Austin


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Beau_in_Austin said:


> Does anyone have a handy list of what software will run on a Series 1 with an ethernet adapter these days?
> 
> I have Tivo Web Project TCL 1.9.4, and the things that came with the modified/upgrade drive several years ago, but I haven't been keeping up, and was hoping someone reading this has.
> 
> ...


The latest Tivoweb iteration still works just fine on Series 1. The Series 1 hack that I get the most use out of other than the "large disk kernel" is Endpadplus. It's captured the end of shows any number of times. I'm not aware of any iPhone apps but then I don't have an iPhone.


----------



## Beau_in_Austin (Aug 6, 2006)

Thank you! I'm also going to look into what the state of the art is for transcoding and transferring to my computer.

The little Series 1 that still can!



ronsch said:


> The latest Tivoweb iteration still works just fine on Series 1. The Series 1 hack that I get the most use out of other than the "large disk kernel" is Endpadplus. It's captured the end of shows any number of times. I'm not aware of any iPhone apps but then I don't have an iPhone.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Transferring to your computer, at least over the network, is considered extraction on Series 1s, and is a forbidden topic here.
Suffice to say, you install a server app on your TiVo , and a client app on your PC. You can use FTP, or a custom protocol.


----------

